# INTJ, INTP, or INFJ?



## madpinkyfox (Oct 22, 2009)

*I've researched this topic for hours on end, and have yet to accomplish anything but produce more doubts in my mind.

Every personality test I've ever taken as pointed me towards the INTJ personality type or tied me as an INTJ and an INTP, however, I've read the INFJ personality description, and with exception of the huge play on "emotions," I tend to hit the description dead on.

How can I know for sure that I am an INTJ? From my reading, you're either one personality type or the other. I've over thought this to the point of insanity. My mind tells me one thing, my intuition tells me another, and to top it of my doubts put me back at square one.

What are the strongest marking points for an INTK, INTP, or INFJ?*


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

If you relate to the INFJ profile, but don't think you are an F, you are probably INTJ.

I think the typical difference between INTJ and INTP is practical knowledge vs theoretical knowledge. As in, INTPs will worry alot less on whether their knowledge can in any way be beneficial to someone or something INTJ. An INTP want's the world to make sense in theory, INTJ wants it to make sense in practice. INTJs are also much more comfortable and prefer setting goals to work towards than an INTP. 

I can't say that I really read through this thread, but maybe it'll help:
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/6882-intjs-intps-whats-difference.html


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

madpinkyfox said:


> *I've researched this topic for hours on end, and have yet to accomplish anything but produce more doubts in my mind.
> 
> Every personality test I've ever taken as pointed me towards the INTJ personality type or tied me as an INTJ and an INTP, however, I've read the INFJ personality description, and with exception of the huge play on "emotions," I tend to hit the description dead on.
> 
> ...




The tests are mostly a bit cruddy. The Perseus System identifies you as an NP just by asking this question. The rest you can work out for yourself.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't want to echo anything in the previous posts, so I'll try to keep it simple: you might want to look into the 'functions' of each personality type, refer to test on those instead, and study how they relate to each of the personality type you're confused with. Furthermore, if you're stumped after exhausting most obvious options, you might think to 'label' yourself an INXJ, or an INTX, and so forth. These don't necessarily imply uncertainty about your type, but rather, your preferences of being a 'Thinker' versus a 'Feeler', or a 'Judger' versus a 'Perceiver' are more middle of the road than the sixteen personality types allow. Besides that, I'd say don't rely on information that says that, if you do certain things, and not others, you're _obviously _a certain type. Those are deceptive, and usually add more confusion into the mix. Good luck, at the very least.


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

Find yourself in a decent mood where you have enough on your mind to keep yourself from worrying about what type you are. Then answer without thinking about it basing your answers on how you would feel in the situations presented


----------

